# Fort Pulaski bridge



## Shotgun2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Going down to Tybee june 22! What can we  expect to catch on Pulaski bridge and the Back river pier? Taking 3 kids might try Lazaretto pier also. They want to catch crabs also where whould the best place for that?


----------



## Shotgun2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Want to try and catch some flounder but never fised tybee always Jekyll island of the pier.


----------



## jwd539 (Jun 9, 2013)

Fish the rocks around both ends of the bridge with gulps or live mud minnows for flounder. You will also pick up some trout and redfish. Try the rocks on the back of the island(Pulaski) also.


----------



## jwd539 (Jun 9, 2013)

For crabs, tie chicken necks on you fishing pole and drop around the same rocks, use a dip net and lift the crabs into it, remembering not to lift crabs out of the water but slide the net under them.


----------



## Shotgun2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Come on guys don't want to let the kids down! Any info whould be helpful!! Thanks jwd539!!


----------



## Shotgun2 (Jun 9, 2013)

Come on guys don't want to let the kids down! Any info whould be helpful!! Thanks jwd539!!


----------



## Youngp (Aug 13, 2013)

jwd539 said:


> Fish the rocks around both ends of the bridge with gulps or live mud minnows for flounder. You will also pick up some trout and redfish. Try the rocks on the back of the island(Pulaski) also.



Is that whole island closes at night or just certain area? Can we still fish at the island side rocks at night? I wonder where they block at night. Also did you ever hear they catch some eels? I'm planning a trip next weekend and any information is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 13, 2013)

personally, i think crabbin won't be good until Oct/Nov.  I believe they go to deeper water to mate and stay there til the temps drop.  I know nothing of these things but heard from a reliable source after striking out at HHI.


----------

